# design ideahs for a large 4-lane track in my single car garage



## ampracing99 (Jun 17, 2008)

hi i am looking for desgins for a 4-lane track for my garage i want everyones ideahs and input and there experiences in what i should use and make and design ideahs i would appreciate it alot, i am in lake elsinore, ca. if you have any ideahs even if you just want to give me pointer that would help, my email is: [email protected]

i am looking for more afx track sections and any type of cars also if anyone has any for sale thanks, shon bates:thumbsup:


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

No one runs slot cars in So Cal!

Oh wait - maybe some do.

Lake Elsinore eh? My first home when I moved out at 18 yrs old was a mobile home at Cranes. 

Anyway, lots of good threads here on building 4 lane garage tracks. Here's a link to one:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=171878

Good luck with the track, don't be afraid to ask questions, and remember: There is no 'h' in 'ideas'.


----------



## ampracing99 (Jun 17, 2008)

lol, thank you so much for writing, i have alot of fun reading everyones posts, you guys sound like alot of fun and i have seen alot of nice looking tracks and cars, wish i lived closer to some of you guys would love to race with you guys. thank you, shon:thumbsup:


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Hey Scaf, there is only an "h" in idea if you're from the Bahston areah! California is where there is apparently no uppercase letters or attempts at punctation. Amp must have been born in the northeast and then moved to the west coast. 

Another good spot with lots of layouts is at http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/index.html

Go the the layouts page, you heah?

Marty


----------



## ampracing99 (Jun 17, 2008)

lol, no i was born and raised in cali, but just moved back here in november of last year was in missouri for 4 years. been racing rc cars for years and slots off and on now i'm wanting to build a ho slot track in my garage with my 4 children. they are excited to just trying to find out the best way to start this and i will have a computer set up that i want to use for races and track times trying to find out what this would cost me to do this and software thats easy to use.:thumbsup:


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Amp,

Do check out the website link Marty provided above, and the Layouts link on that webpage as he mentioned. Look at the single car garage where you want to build this track, and decide what size table you can fit in there. 

If you are serious about building a track, and getting your kids involved in this fun and educational hobby, let us know what you table size and track layout you are leaning towards. You never know what type of help you will get from the members of this forum.

Keep us posted.


----------

